# Also Soooooooooo toll scheint das ja nicht zu sein



## schoppenhauer_entfernt_ (23. Aug 2004)

Hallöle.
Also ich hab mir da jetzt mal aweng was durchgelesen. Sooooo toll sind die Neuerungen ja dann doch nicht, finde ich. Also die Neuerungen in der For-Schleife, etx., sind ja ganz praktisch, aber nichts, was ich jetzt allzu neu finde.
Ich hatte mir eigentlich erhofft, dass es irgendwann einmal möglich ist, dynamisch zu compilieren oder so, oder Klassen on the fly zu erzeugen (das erinnert jetzt ein paar leute vieleicht an dubiose frühere Beiträge meinerseits).
Ich musste mir jetzt schon selber eine ScriptEngine schreiben, um die Programme, die ich wollte, zu schreiben.
Aber egal. Ich muss wohl noch warten... Einfach Warten... Die Welt ist wohl noch nicht bereit dazu...


----------



## Beni (23. Aug 2004)

Ich behaubte die wichtige Neuerung sind die Generics :!: Und wer das nicht toll findet, *grrrr*  :wink:

Ja, wir erinnern uns an deine dubiosen Machenschaften, nur weiss ich immer noch nicht für was du das brauchst  :cry:


----------



## bygones (23. Aug 2004)

ich behaupte mal dass ich bei weitem noch nicht alle Neuerungen kenne von 1.5 - aber ich halte die mir bekannten für äußerst hilfreich...

Klar sie helfen Schopenhauer nicht bei seinem Problem - aber sie erleichtern das Programmieren zum Teil und das ist mir mal am wichtigsten... klar sie sind nichts neues (printf gabs schonmal wo anders *g*) - aber das heißt ja nicht dass sie schlecht sind !


----------



## meez (23. Aug 2004)

Schoppenhauer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallöle.
> Ich hatte mir eigentlich erhofft, dass es irgendwann einmal möglich ist, dynamisch zu compilieren oder so, oder Klassen on the fly zu erzeugen (das erinnert jetzt ein paar leute vieleicht an dubiose frühere Beiträge meinerseits).
> ..



Das kann es immer noch geben...
Bei 5 haben sie die Sprache geändert...


----------



## Calamitous (23. Aug 2004)

also nur um das vorweg zu sagen, J5 (hört sich gut an *g*) gefällt mir sehr gut von den Neuerungen aber mit



> Ich behaubte die wichtige Neuerung sind die Generics icon_exclaim.gif Und wer das nicht toll findet, grrrr icon_wink.gif



das ist so ne Sache....
gut das sie un auch dazu gehören aber persönlich (gebe zu das ich die Generics nur von der C Welt her kenne) finde ich das, dass Plus dadurch zunichte gemacht wird das sie die Code lesbarkeit einfach sehr erschweren....

also in der Hinsicht eher gemischte Gefühle...


----------



## Roar (23. Aug 2004)

mal von den syntaktischen neuerungen abgesehen sind viele coole neue klassen in die J2SE gekommen: die java management extensions find ich vool cool ( auch wenn ich sie noch nie ausprobiert hab :-/ ) und das util.concurrent paket ist bestimmt auch nett...

nur das mit den annotations hab ich noch nich so richtig kapiert :?


----------



## bygones (24. Aug 2004)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> java management extensions find ich vool cool ( auch wenn ich sie noch nie ausprobiert hab :-/ ) und das util.concurrent paket ist bestimmt auch nett...


ersteres habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert und noch nicht angeschaut - bei zweitem ist es bestimmt nicht nur nett - sondern es ist nett... Habe bisher immer mit Leas lib gearbeitet (die ja jetzt übernommen wurde)


----------



## Guest (30. Aug 2004)

Juhuu! HTML 3.2 wird unterstützt. ;-)


----------



## Roar (30. Aug 2004)

ehm
html 3.2 wurde schon in 1.4 unterstützt, das ist nichts neues


----------



## Javahnsinn (30. Aug 2004)

Hallo,

Die Generics sind sehr hilfreich. Etwas daneben ist der static import, der geht gleich zu Lasten der Lesbarkeit. 
Warum dann nicht gleich "with obj do {...}" wie in Pascal oder javascript? Eben weils zu Lasten der lesbarkeit geht!

Viel Spaß beim Coden,
Javahnsinn


----------



## Guest (30. Aug 2004)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ehm
> html 3.2 wurde schon in 1.4 unterstützt, das ist nichts neues


Und das ist gerade der Witz an der Sache.
Es werden zig unnütze Sprachkonstrukte hinzugefügt bzw.
solche, ohne die man auch klar kommt, aber immer noch
ein unausgereiftes GUI-Framework.


----------



## Beni (30. Aug 2004)

Was findest du denn so unausgereift an der GUI?


----------



## Guest (30. Aug 2004)

Beni hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was findest du denn so unausgereift an der GUI?


Da gibt es sehr viele Sachen, die eine produktive Arbeit damit 
erschweren. Nur wenn man sich selbst ein gutes Framework
drumherum gebaut hat, kann man damit produktiv arbeiten.
Man verliert immer viel Zeit um selbst so simple Sachen,
wie eine editierbare Tabelle mit Icons, Checkboxen etc. zu 
implementieren.
Überleg mal, wie viele Interfaces oder sonstige Abstrakte Klassen
man überschreiben muss, um sowas zu implementieren.


----------



## Roar (30. Aug 2004)

lol unnütze sprachkonstrukte? meiner meinung nach sollten generics, foreach schleifen etc. zur grundausstattung jeder modernen objektorienteirten sprache sein. Was an Swing unausgereift sein soll wüsste ich auch nicht. Dass das gewissermaßen eine Schande ist dass kein html 4.0 unterstützt wird, wo HTML doch schon ne große rolle in sachen UI spielt, stimmt schon. Es gibt ja auch n RFE dazu. warum Sun das nicht endlich verwirklicht ist mir n rätsel. Naja. Wenn man unbedingtn volle browser kompatoboöität haben möchte gibts immernoch einige 3rd party rendering engines ( auch wenn die meisten guten 100% java kostenpflichtig sind).. da ksnnt mir glaube ich hab michtagelang mit solchen dingen rumgequält


edit: hab erst jetz deinen post gelesen:
das ist nunmal der sinn der sprache java. was meinst denn du wie es einfacher sein soltle? versuch sowas mal "einfacherer" zu schreiben. du wirst sehr bald an den punkt stoßen wo du merkst dass das nicht sicher, performant, "einfach" oder anderweitig besser ist.


----------



## Beni (30. Aug 2004)

@Gast

Teilweise stimme ich dir zu, teilweise möchte ich dir widersprechen.

Bleiben wir gleich bei der Tabelle. Abgesehen davon, dass Icon und Checkbox bereits mitgeliefert sind :wink: , ja, gewisse Interfaces implementiert man in jedem Prog wieder von neuem.
Das TableModel ist schon 100 mal durch meine Finger geflossen, und jedesmal wird es ein bisschen langweiliger.
Andererseits sind die Swing-Components (bzw. vorallem die Tabelle) gerade durch diese Interfaces extrem anpassungsfähig. Das Interface-System erlaubt es die Komponenten zu erweitern, und zwar auf einem sauberen Weg (da ist nichts mit "Methode _unscheinbar_ in Klasse _Versteckt_ überschreiben").
Und wenn man den Aufbau des Ganzen ein bisschen durchschaut hat, kann man seine Renderer und Editoren einmal (pro Programm) schreiben, und sie dann universell einsetzen.

Ich musste mal mit einem Framework (das von "Eiffel") arbeiten. Dort wurde auf alles "Überflüssige" verzichtet. Das Ding ist nun zwar einfach zu bedienen, und man muss nicht viel schreiben, aber dafür ist es ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit eine Tabelle mit etwas anderem als Text darzustellen (nein, editieren kann man auch nicht).

Und da wähl ich lieber das etwas kompliziertere, aufwendigere, dafür aber auch vielseitige Framework :wink:

Gruss Beni


----------



## macfreakz (31. Aug 2004)

Ist doch schwachsinnig, wenn jemand behauptet, dass Java GUI unausgereift ist! 

Die Swing Programmierer müssen dabei denken, dass 5 Mio Programmierer Swing benutzen. Also muss der Framework sehr allgemein gehalten werden. Die weiteren Erweiterungen könnt Ihr selbst implementieren. Und daraus ein eigenes Framework erstellen. Wo ist das Problem?   

@Schoppenhauer: Klassenerzeugung on fly ist natürlich möglich! Bitte erläutere dein Problem ... und helfe dir gerne ...


----------



## Grizzly (31. Aug 2004)

macfreakz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ist doch schwachsinnig, wenn jemand behauptet, dass Java GUI unausgereift ist! [...]



Ähm, das würde ich jetzt nicht sagen. An manchen Stellen könnten die Jungs noch ein paar Sachen umbauen. Und ich meine damit nicht die angesprochen ComboBox in einem JTable oder ähnliches. Ich durfte bspw. schon des öfteren mit der EventQueue der Swing/AWT kämpfen, da diese teilweise ein etwas komisches Verhalten aufweist. Außerdem halten sie sich bei der gesamten API nicht an einige Design Standards (die Sun zum größten Teil selbst aufgestellt hat  ).

Hab' früher mit der VCL von Borland Delphi gearbeitet. Und ich muss sagen: Im Großen und Ganzen finde ich die Swing echt gut. Bspw. geht das Entwickeln eigener GUI Komponenten viel einfacher.


----------



## macfreakz (31. Aug 2004)

@Grizzly: Kennst du Objective C und Cocoa? Du wirst sie so lieben, wie du deine Mama liebst! Die Voraussetzung ist natürlich, dass du einen Mac (Apple) Rechner hast ...


----------

